# Should the American Flag be banned Fox Poll



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2010/05/06/american-flag-banned-america/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I went to the site and voted. Only 86 percent said no. It should have been 100 percent. Ideas like this come up every once in a while, and you know what? It's a liberal that always brings it up. Many liberals don't like independence day either. They don't like the nation that nurtured them, that gave them the freedom of speech and religion etc. The see socialism and communism as an earthly utopia. That's what to many drugs will do to your brain.


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

I gotta check this forum out more often cuz yuz guys are toooo funny.Plainsman do you have stats on libs that hate Independence day or is that just a guess from the large number of libs you hang with?I know when me and my peeps smoke a nice fat blunt we bash the U.S.A as we plot the islamic take over.We also enjoy talking about commie programs like subsidizes for massive corps,oil companies and farms. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Gillbilly....

IT is sad that some people want to ban the USA Flag....and they are citizens of the USA. Kind of Ironic isn't it? People think that the USA Flag is racist. How can that be when it represents a melting pot? When I was back in high school our principle tried ban any clothing that had the USA Flag on it. But would allow people of other nationalities wear or hang that countries flag out of their pockets. Hipocracy at its finest. Lets just say myself ( I was class president) and about 30 other seniors with parents in tow raised a little hell. This issue got dropped. But if nobody spoke up it would have been apart of the dress code. So things like this exist.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I know when me and my peeps smoke a nice fat blunt we bash the U.S.A


Some people are going to have a lot of fun with you.


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Let me first say no way should the flag be banned.It is sad that some far left extremists even think that way as it tends to put us all in that catagory.I will say that as much as I would defend the last shred of from any enemy,I also think others have the right to do as they please.This would include burning,wearing as a bikini(a favorite) or hanging from a pole in shreds in front of a trailer home.I do realize this is not a popular opinion with many but I truly believe that is what it stands for.Let me also make it clear that if you decide to desecrate the flag you need to prepare for the beat down you may receive.I also want to say Chuck I would have gladly joined in that little hell raisin you did. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

OK, after the comments you made on another thread I can see you deserve a serious response.



> .Plainsman do you have stats on libs that hate Independence day or is that just a guess from the large number of libs you hang with?


Yes, it's an estimate from those I hang out with and those I have to hang out with. They think that celebrating the 4th of July is like hanging the flag and may offend others. I remember one night distinctly and it was the first time I heard it many years ago. That mother was complaining that cub scouts gave out first place trophies for the sailboat regata. She said it makes children feel bad when they don't win. Later that evening continuing in that frame of mind I heard another parent agreeing and also made comments about scouts and the flag. She thought the flag should be banned from scouting. She also didn't think boy scouts should make reference to God. So that was one of my experiences that I can remember, but they have been to numerous to remember them all. By the time you hit 63 if not there already you will understand what I am talking about.


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

I too have heard many of the same type of statements as I live in East Berkley also know as the socialist republic of Madison.Me thinks on this topic Plainsman and I may have found at least some common ground. :thumb:


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

And just to say I havent hit 63 yet but can say I feel it many days.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I remember one night distinctly and it was the first time I heard it many years ago. That mother was complaining that cub scouts gave out first place trophies for the sailboat regata. She said it makes children feel bad when they don't win.


I have coached and officiated many sports since I graduated high school....15 years ago. This is a huge problem I see with society right now. It is the "everyone needs a trophy" generations. What does this teach children? You don't have to be good at something to get rewarded, you don't have to work to see benefits, why work hard when you get the same as everyone else....etc. This bugs the crap out of me. One thing we have been doing (the football program I coach in)...we don't do these things. We give awards for hardest working, most improved, etc. We are trying to get rid of that thinking. We have parents that say why doesn't everyone get something....we say they do. They get to keep their game jerseys. They ask about trophies...we say does everyone deserve a hardest working trophy, a most improved trophy, etc? They can't argue with that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I told the mother that learning to loose gracefully is part of life. That they need to learn to loose without pouting as much as the need to learn to win without bragging. Would you rather have your kid go to a job interview at 23 years old and start crying because he didn't get the job? She sort of had a shocked look, but didn't say anything. Hey if they didn't like it they were welcome to my scoutmaster position. Very welcome.


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Chuck Smith said:


> > I remember one night distinctly and it was the first time I heard it many years ago. That mother was complaining that cub scouts gave out first place trophies for the sailboat regata. She said it makes children feel bad when they don't win.
> 
> 
> I have coached and officiated many sports since I graduated high school....15 years ago. This is a huge problem I see with society right now. It is the "everyone needs a trophy" generations. What does this teach children? You don't have to be good at something to get rewarded, you don't have to work to see benefits, why work hard when you get the same as everyone else....etc. This bugs the crap out of me. One thing we have been doing (the football program I coach in)...we don't do these things. We give awards for hardest working, most improved, etc. We are trying to get rid of that thinking. We have parents that say why doesn't everyone get something....we say they do. They get to keep their game jerseys. They ask about trophies...we say does everyone deserve a hardest working trophy, a most improved trophy, etc? They can't argue with that.


There are a few of us out there that still see the world the same way you do Sir! This group of young men has only 4 players that have played before. We set our goal to get a top 3 position for the season before our first game. We practiced so much the parents thought I was a mad-man. I let each of the kids know where they were at in terms of batting average, errors, home runs and the like. Funny how the bottom of our "barrel" started producing after seeing their lower #'s. Turns out they wanted to win too and b/c we shared their stats, they figured out what it was going to take to get 'em there.

They finished the season w/ a silver medal. During the tournament (championship game) they faced the team that had beat them by 1 point earlier in the season. This group of boys stepped it up and beat that previously undefeated team 12-6 giving them a combine season record of 14-1. All teams got a participation medal, but I don't think it meant anything to the kids that received them. They knew what they wanted by the time the season was over, but since their coaches aren't comfortable setting goals and high expectations for performance, they weren't able to achieve. Ever hear 'em say, "We're just out here to have fun"??
Ask these boys to define "fun." I'm sure they'll tell you that working hard all season to win a championship is FUN!!! :rock:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great job! Congrats to the kids and kudos to you for coaching and mentoring.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

just my .02 but I think the person who thought of this and everyone that voted for it should be banned. and shipped out.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Teachers Unions should be banned, not the American Flag.


----------

